# Miter saw placement suggestions?



## PNW_Steve (Jul 28, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

I am building a new miter saw bench and am at a point where I need to finalize saw placement. The bench is 8' long and I can place the saw at any point along that 8'.

I have it "mocked up" at 64" to the left and 12" to the right. See pic below.

Before I break out screws & glue I would like to hear from you all any suggestions regarding right/left location?

Thanks

S.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

since I work from both sides of the blade I'd put in in the middle. I leave the glue out of it in case you want to move it later. Screw alone with hold just fine.


----------



## PNW_Steve (Jul 28, 2017)

> since I work from both sides of the blade I d put in in the middle. I leave the glue out of it in case you want to move it later. Screw alone with hold just fine.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Thanks AlsakaGuy,

I have never had a dedicated miter saw bench before and simply looked at others examples online.

I never really work fro the right side of the saw. Not for any particular reason. Just a habit I developed. Maybe I should try working from both sides??


----------



## PNW_Steve (Jul 28, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what the bed height is on a DeWalt DWS-780 is?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

If you have more room to the right of the station, I would leave it as you have it. Placing it in the middle will limit you on the left side of the blade. You can always make a removable outrigger or use rollers on the right side for longer pieces.


----------



## PNW_Steve (Jul 28, 2017)

> If you have more room to the right of the station, I would leave it as you have it. Placing it in the middle will limit you on the left side of the blade. You can always make a removable outrigger or use rollers on the right side for longer pieces.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I have about 4' to the right of the end of the table where I can set a roller stand if needed. It would be in the way if I left it there but for occasional use I think it would not be a problem.

I have assembled it in the configuration shown in the picture using only screws. I can change it later if I don't like it.

Thanks for the input.

S.


----------



## Dave1948 (Apr 6, 2017)

Just a thought. When I built my miter saw table (very similar to yours), I mounted the saw on a sheet of MDF and mounted a T-Track down the center of the table. I mounted a T-Bolt on each side of the saw so when installed, I can slide the saw along the track so it can be at any point on the table. I also mad two supports that are mounted in the T-track so I can have support anywhere I want. Just a thought.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Actually a good idea! Always thought that when I built one it would be in the middle but I too always work from the left. It also gives you a nice little work surface which you can never have enough of.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

Like you, I also work mainly from the left side for whatever reason. I like the current placement.

What I would consider doing, however, is building a dropleaf for the right side so you can pull it up when needed to gain a few feet on that side.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

How far left or right?


----------

